
Apple building $45M research center in Beijing to develop new hardware - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/30/13118548/apple-research-center-china-beijing-hardware
======
hrgeek
They will mostly be researching Andriod devices to see what they can copy/re-
invent.

